# 5.7.906 Update?



## lolitsjimme (Aug 4, 2011)

Am i the only one that still never received the update?


----------



## cobravnm13 (Oct 13, 2011)

What do you mean? The official update hasn't been pushed to the general public yet. They're still "testing" it via soak tests. Although, Droidian1441 has uploaded the "offical soak test" over on XDA.

Sent from my 3rd reincarnation of the ever-so-lovable Droid


----------



## cobravnm13 (Oct 13, 2011)

I take back my previous statement. After checking my About Phone section, I see that I have a pending update. So it has begun.

Sent from my 3rd reincarnation of the ever-so-lovable Droid


----------



## davros (Jun 11, 2011)

but is it rootable and will there be sbf files?


----------



## cobravnm13 (Oct 13, 2011)

It probably is with the motofail exploit, used for the Droid 4. That's how the leaks were rooted. And we probably won't have an SBF (FXZ) for a long time. Probably several months, honestly.

Sent from my 3rd reincarnation of the ever-so-lovable Droid


----------



## davros (Jun 11, 2011)

ya i figured the motofail ... hmmm wonder if i can wait for sbf


----------



## cobravnm13 (Oct 13, 2011)

I may or may not run a custom ROM after I update. I don't even know when I'm going to update. But after I do, I'm installing the newest safestrap, making a backup of my stock rooted ROM, and then deleting all the bloatware I will never use. That's what I did after I got my D3. I could live without an SBF as long as I don't do any heavy modification. But if I ever lose that backup (like I did this time) I'll be up the creek without a paddle.

Sent from my 3rd reincarnation of the ever-so-lovable Droid


----------



## lorddonk (May 9, 2012)

Hi I just registered here to share my experience this morning.

I saw the update on my phone and said NO to it. But then I checked my phone again about 20 minutes later and found it 25% through a stinking update!! Well, I let it finish and did the install, and it did update fine. The only thing, was that I lost my root powers. As advised on another forum I used the "motofail" update and it worked fine. My phone is running very cool and fast now.

I would love to install ICS but I don't know how but I did want to share this info if you take the update you might lose root and the pzourouza or whatever 1 click tool will not work anymore but the "motofail" thing did the trick.

Oh and I guess "Hello everyone!" Since I just registered to this forum

EDIT: Also, after updating some of the stupid bloatware came back, but not all of it. Just another FYI


----------



## davros (Jun 11, 2011)

Anyone have a link to the update

got it ...

installed it....

rooted it......


----------

